# My Belgian Hare



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi. This is my belgian hare Dylan, hope you like him.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

i demand more pictures


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Belgian Hares are definately one of my favourite breeds of rabbit! Not sure what my favourite breed is, but Belgies would be in my top 3 easy!


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

OH MY GOD! :flrt::flrt:
I wants him! He's stunning! What colour is he? :blush:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

stunning boy:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

One of my favourites too! he's very handsome! :flrt:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you for all your comments. He is a rufus red belgian hare. I agree, belgian hares are also one of my favourite breeds, i have ten other rabbits who are just as lovely as Dylan but i love the charcter of the belgian hares. 

He is like a little dog, he follows me everywhere and he also comes when he is called and when i am carrying his food, he stands up and begs!

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As soon as I saw that first pic of Dylan led down on his side, I got a flasj of one of the tragic scenes from Watership Down! :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> As soon as I saw that first pic of Dylan led down on his side, I got a flasj of one of the tragic scenes from Watership Down! :lol2:


 Thats film is horrible and even worse its aimed at little kids :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Thats film is horrible and even worse its aimed at little kids :lol2:


I love the film, gory though it is! I think even though its primarily a children's film, at least it isn't covering over the hard truths of the life of a wild rabbit.


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

I use to love that film as a kid but now it always makes me cry!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Hes gorgeous!

Belgian Hares are my favourite also, i have a red one and a black one, i've just bred my girl up, so fingers crossed for some little hoppers this time next month! although not getting my hopes up as she was doing all the humping :lol2:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks sarah. Good luck with the babies, you will have to update us. I would love to breed Dylan but i already have ten rabbits so don't have much room and i would find it really hard to let the babies go.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you, you can nose through some pics here if you want, this was her last litter she had last year 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/435286-best-new-years-present-3.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/495492-hares-sun-lots-pics.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/544817-bad-hare-day.html


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Your hares are gorgeous sarah. The babies are soo cute and the black ones are stunning. I have only kept the reds but i would love to own a black one. Belgian hares are quite hard to find, i have only found one breeder in my area but he only keeps the red ones as they look more like the wild ones. Well done with the last litters.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

oh wow he is beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Dylan is beautiful! :flrt:

Ive always wanted a Belgian Hare, but never managed to find any for sale


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

Muze said:


> Dylan is beautiful! :flrt:
> 
> Ive always wanted a Belgian Hare, but never managed to find any for sale


i bet your dogs would like one as well:lol2:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I hope you find one Muze, they really do make fantastic pets. What dogs have you got?


----------

